# Green Urine?



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this always a bad sign? I saw on the "abnormal bird droppings" thread that this could be a sign of liver disease. The poop part looks normal to me.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Green or slightly discolored urine (which is the watery part of the feces) is an indication of dehydration. It can also be tinted from dyes from green colored pellets.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

ohhh ok ..Thanks!! I was looking at his poop because he's been acting a little different. Mostly just nasty. I think it is because he's molting? He doesn't want to be bothered and he bites me when i try to get him to step up to come out of his cage.


----------

